# Leaving the Charge Family in the morning :(



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

First, I will say that I will miss those of you who are staying with the Charge, it is a good phone, but I am moving to the GNex. I have had some great times here and will continue to have fun there! See Ya'll Later!


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry to see you go, brother. Let us know if the gnex is all its cracked out to be


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I will

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I am in the family now. I have yet to root. But I love this phone the way it is right now! I love ice cream sandwich in my belly and on my phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> I am in the family now. I have yet to root. But I love this phone the way it is right now! I love ice cream sandwich in my belly and on my phone!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I'm happy for you...I mean that too...now enjoy the hell out of that phone....


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> I'm happy for you...I mean that too...now enjoy the hell out of that phone....


I unfortunatly had to pay full retail for it too... I better like it! Didn't have an upgrade available, but did get a small discount with my state employee discount.


----------

